# Billed €164 NOT to change electricity meter



## RiceCakes (13 Jan 2013)

Our electricity billing was previously split between day and night.
After making some calculations we decided we would be better off with a single 24 hour tariff

Our electrical service is from Airtricity and we called them to do this. 
They said we would probably need a new meter and that they would send someone out from ESB to do that and it would be €164.
So the guy came out, looked at the meter and said it didn't need changing - its a new style one that that you press a button on and it gives the combined total and the split between day and night. He was literally there less than 5 minutes and then left.

I thought great, I wont need to pay for a new meter.

But my latest Airtricity bill includes a charge "A9: Meter Exch NS to Comm Gen" for €164 which seems totally excessive for a 5 minute call out.
I really feel like saying then in that case I want some one to come out and fit a new meter wheter its needed or not as I'm paying for it! It seems totally unreasonable.

Airtricity say its ESB's charge and nothing that they can do about it. I dont have an account with ESB so I dont know who or where I would complain to there anyhow
Has anyone any advice on how to contest this? Should I go to the Ombudsman, I'm not sure where to start?


----------



## pudds (13 Jan 2013)

> But my latest Airtricity bill includes a charge "A9: Meter Exch NS to  Comm Gen" for €164 which seems totally excessive for a 5 minute call  out.




Looks like Airtricity ordered the 'meter exchange' from esb networks, who called out and said your existing meter is grand so no 'meter exchange' took place.

You should point this out to Airtricity who in turn should check with esb networks.

You may still be billed for a call out charge though.


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2013)

You need to make a formal written complaint to Airtricity and then if that is not resolved take it to CER who is the energy regulator in Ireland.

You don't need a new meter to go to a single tariff. All they need to do is take the 2 readings as normal and simply charge them all at the 24 hour rate. Airtricity can do that without needing to send ESB networks out.


----------



## quetizinha (24 Apr 2014)

Hi! I just wondering if you managed to get the €164 refunded?

I just tried to switch to a 24h meter to find out they are charging €192 to change the meter 

What is an absurd charge when they don't charge to do the reverse change (24 hours meter to day/night meter) even if they have the same costs (staff coming to my place, getting a new meter...)

And they could easily add up the day and night readings and charge the 24 hours rate. Its just another way to take advantage of customers to increase profits...


----------



## Time (24 Apr 2014)

> And they could easily add up the day and night readings and charge the 24 hours rate. Its just another way to take advantage of customers to increase profits...


That is all they have to do. Just add the readings from both registers. No need to change the meter.


----------

